# First PU, now Cody has "C"



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunday, Cody was not himself all day – very lethargic. He threw up in the morning and wouldn’t eat. 

Matt and I took him to the vet first thing Monday morning. The vet did a body exam. Cody gums were slightly pale. The xray showed an enlarged spleen, misshapen liver and “bow” stomach from the enlarged spleen pressing on it. Blood tests showed anemia, high white blood cells and high monocytes. The diagnosis is Splenic Hemangiosarcoma.

He is getting an ultrasound on Wed 30th but is worse today and his gums noticeably whiter. Cody turns 13 on Dec 16th. I’m hoping we can have one last birthday but I will not have him in pain or discomfort just for that. We will not be doing any extreme measures – no surgery, no chemo, he’s too old. 

The sun rises and sets on this dog. My life has revolved around him since we picked him up on Valentine’s Day 2004 at the age of 9 weeks. We done everything together. He’s lived ever day of his life at Mach 9 until Sunday. I hate seeing him like this. 

I can’t think or breathe.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Two of Cody's latest pictures.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. Our lives revolve around these dogs. It is so hard to see them unwell and not themselves.


Not much I can say to you other than be strong and enjoy the time you have with Cody. May the rest of his time be free of pain and suffering and filled with love from you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry. What a beauty he is.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Cody is a beautiful boy.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Cody's diagnosis. No advice other than to love on him and take as many photos as you can. Do you know what to look for if he's having a "bleed"? Did they put him on anything for the hemangio?


Cody certainly is a handsome winky boy.


(My bridge girl Flirty lost both eyes to PU and eventually died from hemangiosarcoma, I know just how you feel. It's just not fair.)


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I followed your PU story and Cody has done so well with it all. I think we go to the same vet, Dr. Joe. They are such caring people in that practice. I hope you can get some quality time with your precious Cody. He's such a trooper! Thoughts are with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. There are no words.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> I'm so sorry for Cody's diagnosis. No advice other than to love on him and take as many photos as you can. Do you know what to look for if he's having a "bleed"? Did they put him on anything for the hemangio?
> 
> 
> Cody certainly is a handsome winky boy.
> ...


I read Flirty's PU thread a year ago right now when Cody was diagnosed with his PU. I had wondered what kind of cancer Flirty passed from.

I do not know what to look for if he's having a "bleed". The vet has not put him on anything for the hemangio yet. The blood tests just came back last night and Cody has an ultrasound on Wed, then we will have a meeting right after the ultrasound to discuss treatment options. 

Any advice you have?

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

nana2 said:


> I'm so sorry. I followed your PU story and Cody has done so well with it all. I think we go to the same vet, Dr. Joe. They are such caring people in that practice. I hope you can get some quality time with your precious Cody. He's such a trooper! Thoughts are with you.


Yes, Dr. Joe at Briarwood! He is great and so is his staff. Dr. Joe removed Cody's eye in April - excellent job and Cody recovered so nicely.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful boy's diagnosis. I hope you have much more time together, and you get to celebrate his birthday with him. Hugs.....


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

*An excellent Thanksgiving Day*

Cody had an excellent Thanksgiving Day! 

He ate ALL his breakfast dog food and we went for what we thought would be a short walk, but he wanted to do his full walk through the trails. He trotted a few times!

He ate a good dinner with chicken and mashed potatoes topping and hung around in the kitchen to lick the dishes before they went in the dishwasher like he usually does.

He was less spunky today but I will take any day over last Sunday.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry you have had this diagnosis for your beautiful boy. I know that every day you have with him will be special.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am just seeing this and am so sorry! It is just not fair after all he has gone through. Asia has an enlarged liver and high enzymes and we are waiting for more tests in January so we may be facing a grim diagnosis as well although she isn't showing any symptoms of late other than increased water intake.. I am glad that Cody perked up at Thanksgiving and that you have more time to love and spoil him. So sad I love the recent pics of him!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Connie. Just checking in to see how things are going with Cody. I am praying he is still managing ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Cody is so beautiful! Praying for him and you!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Joanne and Asia and Karen519,

Thank you so much for checking on us. I am just now seeing your posts.

I am so sorry to tell you Cody has gone to Rainbow Bridge.

After being diagnosed with cancerous hemagiosarcoma of the spleen just before Thanksgiving, he did well off and on and still wanted to go for his walks in the field. 

I started having to extend out his collar a few times because his neck was enlarging. We could tell then the cancer had spread to his lymph glands.

He had a great 13th birthday on December 16. Then over the next two days he severely declined, his bottom lips were swollen and he died 3 days later on December 19.

I just hadn’t been able to bear to post his passing. It’s been 2 weeks today.

Cody was everything to me. My life revolved around him and he was SO much fun. I am so proud that he was able to walk in the field off leash his whole life. We did so much with him.

I took him to obedience classes and he earned his Canine Good Citizen certificate. I was thrilled! I taught him to trot next to me while I rode my bike. We’d go to the dog park, walk with neighbor dogs, go to the pet store.. you name it, we did it! Then Matt retired when Cody was 5 years old and Cody thought it was the greatest thing having his dad home with him all the time too.

Cody had a perfect dog life and we had a perfect dog. Our hearts are broken. His ashes are in a beautiful wooden box with his paw print on top.

Below are a few of Cody’s latest and best pictures from this year.

We love you and your Goldens so much. Hug them tight for me.

Love,
Connie and Cody at Rainbow Bridge :wavey:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Cody's passing. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear of Cody's passing....It's hard to find words........


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am heartbroken to hear this news. You did give him a wonderful life and I am sure he knew how much he was loved and treasured. My heart goes out to you


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your Cody. He had 13 great years, that's something I think everyone here hopes for. You obviously took very good care of him and loved him alot.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Every time I write condolences for these things I try and add something special, because each dog is different. The thing that strikes me about Cody is that he had a glorious life. We all try and do the best we can for our pets and Cody certainly got the best of the best!

It's so hard to lose them. Cody was your favorite hello, and your hardest goodbye. 

Wishing you peace, when the grieving is past.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the passing of your beautiful boy Cody. He had a wonderful life with you, hugs to you.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

He was beautiful. I am sorry.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your beautiful words of condolence. It means so very much to me.

Connie


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I was so sorry to read about Cody. Wolfeye was right - it was a life any dog would have been pleased with.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about Cody. Such a handsome boy!! He will live in your hearts forever!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Please accept my sincerest condolences on Cody's passing. I too lost an awesome golden recently to the vile disease.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your special fur baby.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cody. What a handsome, loved boy he was.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so VERY SORRY to hear about Cody's passing. He was SO VERY SPECIA!!

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him and I added him to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-6.html#post6895146


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My heart felt sympathy goes out to you and Cody's pack. What a great looking face. You can always tell how much a dog has invested "its" heart into the people "he" loves. I can see it in Cody's face. I think we call these dogs "Goldens" not because of their fur but because of their magical ways. I lost my Skye this summer. Took 6 months to open up a little. Bet she is playing with Cody right now.
Godspeed to Cody.

Doug M Kent, NY


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> Hi Joanne and Asia and Karen519,
> 
> Thank you so much for checking on us. I am just now seeing your posts.
> 
> ...


So very sorry to hear of Cody's passing. From reading your post, I see he shared a birthday 12/16 with my boy Axl who was taken out by hemangio in September @ 8.5 years old.


----------

